# Portupgrade : pre config ?



## mururoa (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there,
I'm searching for some time already for the way to configure all ports that will then be upgraded by portupgrade before the upgrade process.
You know, the common problem when you have to stand in front of the computer in order to ansver to the config question or when you leave the room and find the config question ... 2 hours later.

How can I do so that I have then a non-interactive upgrade process ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2009)

Cd to the port in question and do a [cmd=]make config[/cmd]. You may have to repeat it a couple of times.


----------



## mururoa (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, for one port it's not a problem.
The problem is when I do, for example, portupgrade -R virtualbox or portupgrade -a


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2009)

mururoa said:
			
		

> Well, for one port it's not a problem.
> The problem is when I do, for example, portupgrade -R virtualbox or portupgrade -a



Try [cmd=]make config-recursive[/cmd]. As for portupgrade -a, if you already set options on the previous build these are stored in /var/db/ports/ and used again next time.


----------



## mickey (Dec 11, 2009)

Not quite sure, as I have never used these, but portupgrade has these:

```
-c
     --config               Run ``make config-conditional'' before everything
                            for all tasks.

     -C
     --force-config         Run ``make config'' before everything for all
                            tasks.
```


----------



## avilla@ (Dec 11, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> Not quite sure, as I have never used these, but portupgrade has these:
> 
> ```
> -c
> ...



-c is what you're looking for


----------



## mururoa (Dec 26, 2009)

Yup, that is what I was looking for.
Great now I can config and then let it compile and install all after 
I guess portupgrade -ac ; shutdown -p now should do the job @ night.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd use `# portupgrade -ac && shutdown -p`, or you'll never see the possible errors or even failures at the end of the portupgrade run ..


----------

